# Best blogs for writers & poets?



## aboyd (Apr 15, 2005)

This isn't a "post your own blog" thread.  What I'm asking here is, what are the top 5 (or so) blogs that talk about writing and/or poetry?  These blogs probably don't run stories & poems, but rather talk about the craft of writing, maybe highlight good work by others, etc.  I suppose a blog that contains writing/poetry of such an incredibly high caliber that it serves as a learning tool for others would qualify to be on the top 5 list.  But it would have to be universally praised.

What do you think?  Do you know of any blogs that discuss our craft?  Any that are good, have a large audience, etc?


----------



## daniela (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know if this meets your criteria, but Making Light is a personal favourite of mine and it is very informative.  One of the entries, Slushkiller, and the subsequent comments give writers a pretty good look at what happens to manuscripts when they wind up in the slush pile (and why a majority of them get rejected).

--DM--


----------



## Kane (Apr 15, 2005)

wtf is a blog?


----------



## valeca (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know of a blog.  I just wanted to say: Daniela, Slushkiller was a blast to read!  Thanks for posting!.


----------



## daniela (Apr 15, 2005)

You're welcome.  I meant to share Slushkiller when I first found it a few months ago but I keep forgetting.  Then I saw aboyd's post today.  Better late then never.

--DM--


----------



## aboyd (Apr 17, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> wtf is a blog?


Online journal, updated daily or weekly.  If you have any bookmarks with "blogger.com" in it, those are blogs.

It's like a regular newspaper column (well, only if done competently).


----------



## aboyd (Apr 21, 2005)

Making Light is a good blog, it turns out.  It holds my attention.  Thanks for that.

Another one I like, although it is quite dry, is Sillman's Blog, which Sillman describes as "focused on contemporary poetry and poetics."

-Tony


----------



## daniela (Apr 21, 2005)

Sillman's Blog is quite good.  Thanks.

--DM--


----------



## Feral (Jun 24, 2005)

Slushkiller was a really good read! 
If I can ever get my writing skills refined to the point of having some confidence in them, I'd start collecting rejection slips. =^_^=

For now, I'm happy to just write for the sake of writing.


----------



## Surprise (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't really think this counts, but there's a Newfoundland journal/forum/writing submission combination site that I use called BlueKaffee (www.bluekaffee.com)

The database has about ten thousand users, and averages 300-400 people online during day hours.

For a small island with 99% of users based in the capital city, that's pretty impressive. You can post your blog and your writings in a seperate blog-esque section. Lots of options and customization available too.

Edit: And the fact that the server is fairly fast, and there are no ads, nor fees... That just adds to it. (Local fundraisers pay for the site, and the paychecks of the mods)


----------

